# Spotting scope ??



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

It looks like Santa is going to bring me a spotting scope this year. My question is which is the better way to go, straight or angled? I have looked through both styles, and I see pro's and con's to each. 

So, which do you prefer and why?

I will mostly be using this for hunting/scouting and a little bit at the range.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I like the angled because I think they are more functional in different situations. I typically am sitting down while using them and can set them lower than me and still be looking up if needed while my head is more comfortably pointed slightly down. If I want to look straight I can rotate it and do that as well.

The biggest benefit I have seen with a straight scope is that they are better for putting in a backpack and take up less room.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

You get used to whichever one you end up with, but having used both, I'll never use a straight one again. Too much neck pain.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

I concur with Mr. Muleskinner. In most situations I prefer the angled to the straight. I feel that the angled scope allows for a more natural body position when glassing, which reduces stress on my neck and allows me to glass longer. Two of the disadvantages of the angled scope I have noticed are: (1) it is more difficult to "line-up" an angled scope on targets and (2) it is more difficult to use an angled scope when glassing down steep slopes. Nevertheless, neither of these problems should keep you from purchasing an angled scope. Learning how to line-up an angled scope on targets comes with practice and the problems associated with using an angled scope when glassing down hill can be mitigated by tipping the angled scope on its side.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Angled is definitely the way to go. Much more comfortable for long periods of glassing. The angled eyepiece definitely isn't as pack friendly. That's about the only downside I can think of though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Straight. I take a light weight, tripod that extends to full size where I can view things standing upright. I would get a heck of headache having to bend over while standing. When not on a tripod, my scope is on a window mount which again, I prefer straight over angled.


-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

For a window it is not even close. Straight is the way to go


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> For a window it is not even close. Straight is the way to go


Agreed. Angled is a pain on a window. But, I rarely use mine on a window or while standing up. Even with a strong anchored tripod I still find it much easier/comfortable to keep steady while sitting. However, I have used the angled while standing and have had no problems whatsoever. No hunch or craning my neck.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

+1 for angled


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I prefer the angled as well.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the straight. The angled scopes hurt my neck after longer periods of glassing, looking down. For me, the straight with a decent tripod that adjusts provides an easier time glassing and less shoulder/neck fatigue. Straights are easier to use in vehicle and for glassing down hill. Target acquisition is faster with a straight also and, for me, a straight packs better. I also like my pistol grip on the tripod, it allows for more adjustment-- but I know some don't like pistol grips. Just my opinion.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> I like the straight. The angled scopes hurt my neck after longer periods of glassing, looking down. For me, the straight with a decent tripod that adjusts provides an easier time glassing and less shoulder/neck fatigue. Straights are easier to use in vehicle and for glassing down hill. Target acquisition is faster with a straight also and, for me, a straight packs better. I also like my pistol grip on the tripod, it allows for more adjustment-- but I know some don't like pistol grips. Just my opinion.


+1000

-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've used both but currently own a straight. I'd have times looking thru an angled & thought a straight would be superior... then I had a straight & find situations where I think an angled would be better. In my opinion, it doens't matter. You'll get used to either & you'll always find situations where you think you'd rather have one type over the other. 

What has mattered for me is getting a quality tripod that is tall enough for me to stand straight up and glass (not have to hunch over), but adjustable enough for glassing while sitting, and is plenty sturdy. I never realized the difference a quality tripod makes until I broke down and got one & the amount of time I spend looking thru my spotter has greatly increased since.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

polarbear said:


> You get used to whichever one you end up with, but having used both, I'll never use a straight one again. Too much neck pain.


+10,000

A lot of angled can rotate to "straight", with a bend of course. Common sense tells me this could facilitate the use on a window with not having to twist your back to look through a straight, just lean forward. Maybe?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought a straight, and like it. Just wish I had spent a little more and bought a little better quality. :sad:


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I have used both and prefer the angled for the most part. The big exception is while using a window mount.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Straight no question. Them angled scoped are a pain trying to locate an animal 1000 yds out, after glassing them up with binos . Legs get tired from sitting on them in the cab of your truck. Spend extra money for Quality though. Only benefit of angled is you can use a shorter tripod.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

I like a straight mounted on a old rifle stock


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I use mine primarily on a window mount or a monopod. I go with a straight but the next one will most likely be an angled. 
It's 6's for me.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I've had both and prefer the angled for my uses. However if you're using it from a window, or on a table straight my be better. Just depends on the uses.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I used a straight on my deer hunt last year and an angled on my brother's elk hunt this year. When I buy one it will be the angled. I like it a lot more. 

Was way more comfortable for me to glass with then straight. The first day I struggled mightily to located game. After that I learned a few tricks and it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Kwalk3 said:


> Agreed. Angled is a pain on a window. But, I rarely use mine on a window or while standing up. Even with a strong anchored tripod I still find it much easier/comfortable to keep steady while sitting. However, I have used the angled while standing and have had no problems whatsoever. No hunch or craning my neck.


Certain angled scopes can rotate so that you can tilt the eyepiece to the side instead of straight up, making window mounted viewing very comfortable. You don't even have to sit up or twist your body. You just lean over. I know Vortex scopes have this feature. Not sure about others.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought a Vortex this past summer with the angled eyepiece and it works well for me. Had a straight before and eventually sold it, I prefer the angled one better. Afterall, I think that's what really matters - what you prefer.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a vortex viper hd, will have to try that. I've always just tried to view upright.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a Vortex Viper HD also. Then I made the mistake and looked through a Swaro.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

DarKHorN said:


> I had a Vortex Viper HD also. Then I made the mistake and looked through a Swaro.


I've looked through 'em. Just can't justify the cost(to my wife). Someday.....


----------



## kc.clyde720 (Nov 7, 2013)

The way I see it if you use the scope to spot the animal angled is better but if you are spotting with binoculars then using the scope to get a close look I would go straight, I just found personally that it was easier on my neck that way.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I went with the Vortex razor 16-48x65. I bought some Swarovski binoculars this past week and couldn't be happier with the combo. Love them both but really love the new swarovski 10x42 el range. Have waited a long time to get some. My son just inherited my Pentax.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought angled about a year ago and it seems to work just fine, just a matter of getting accustomed to it. It works fine in the window, you just have to get accustomed to how it is used, a little trickier to find something you have spotted, or just to know where to point it before taking a gander down the eyepiece.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I prefer a straight scope for the reasons stated above it fits my needs/uses better


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My angled Viper 15-45 has been great. Extremely comfortable to look through. It took a while to learn how to quickly find game, but I feel like I can find game very quickly now.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive had both and target acquisition is the reason I sold the angled and stuck with a straight.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I have a Swaro angled and love it. It takes some getting used to (target acquisition), but then again, when you're looking at an animal 500-1,000 yds away, you usually have time to do it. I've gotten pretty fast locating animals in the scope that I've glassed up with the binos.

It's really personal preference. I think the angled cuts WAY down on neck strain - especially when sitting down and spotting up.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

My wife is quite a bit shorter than I am and the angled scope on a tripod is great for sharing.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I thought about it, and my two biggest complaints about the angled scope were the window mount and backpack space. 

I went ahead and ordered the angled scope. I figure I probably wont use the window mount all that often since I always have kids with me and they can never sit still. I'll get over the backpack space. I can always strap it on the outside if I need to.

Thanks again for the thoughts.


----------

